# What is wrong with him?



## stressedtothemax (May 29, 2014)

My husband and I have been married for 22 years. In the beginning it was wonderful but the past 10+ years have been horrible. Of course there were some good times but overall- horrible. The problem is he started using drugs. Been using on and off ever since. I will skip all the details and go right to my concern as of now.

He is very emotionally abusive to me when he is on drugs (which is happening now). He acts like he always wants me to feel sorry for him or wants me to worry about him. For example, he has some health problems (doctor didnt seem overly concerned so I dont think it is anything major), but he will throw out hints to me that he is not going to live long. He works out of town and when he leaves he will sometimes say, "I may not make it back." He always tells me how he wants to die. He says I dont love him and he has noone and noone cares about him. I think he just wants me to constantly worry about him and what he may do or what may happen to him.

I know I need to leave this marriage and I am ready to go because I have had enough of the abuse. If I leave, even for a while to let him cool off, he starts threatening suicide. 

I think all of this is an effect of the drugs but I have seen him get much worse lately than he has ever been. Its like he is losing his mind - he is definitely not sane anymore. Is there more of a problem here? If I ask him to go to counseling, he says, "I dont need counseling, I just need you." He tells me he cant and wont live without me. I am afraid of his reaction if I tell him I want a divorce and I am afraid of what he may do if I leave.

Any Advice? Please??


----------



## clipclop2 (Aug 16, 2013)

If he is at all a danger to you call the cops and have him busted for drugs.

If he is a danger to himself do the same.

And you don't suggest he get help. You require it.


----------



## stressedtothemax (May 29, 2014)

so do these traits sound like there is a real mental issue here or is this a result of drugs? Does he realize what he is doing? Is he really just an abusive and controlling person and acting this way on purpose to hold me here????


----------



## southernsurf (Feb 22, 2013)

What drug is he doing? You are a like a drug to him - don't enable him or he will get worse. Fear, insecure, paranoia, all from the drug dependency
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clipclop2 (Aug 16, 2013)

You are asking a fairly ridiculous question.

Most therapists won't treat someone who is using.

So tell me what difference it makes in this chicken/egg question?

You seem to be an enabler. You aren't doing him any favors.


----------

